# Never Summer board?



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Any of you Snow Board with Never Summer company before?


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

Many here ride a Never Summer, I personally have 5. They're some of the best boards made, they're designed and manufactured in the US, and have the best warrantee around. Find the model that matches your riding style and never look back.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

so true gib. i've been eyeing up the NS titan for a few seasons now. NS is solid shit. you wont have any regrets as long as you buy the board to fit your size and riding style.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm looking at 3 of there boards right now and I own another 3 with 2 more on the way right now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So Av, are they going to start sending you some of the production splits to demo? I am psyched to see what they do with that line.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish but I doubt it as cool as that would be.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

*I only got to try one last season for 1 run  but it was a fun board and I only hear good things about the company​*


----------

